
Bitmesssage introduction - gasull
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_dTotavJZ8
======
oelmekki
I really like the concept, and it's surely something we need while apriori
mass surveillance raises.

I have a concern there, though. It's certainly better than any centralized
network at a given time : high level encryption, no single point of failure,
recipient hidden by broadcasting etc. But it also seems to me it's way simpler
to store everything and wait until encryption can be broken.

I understand data is supposed to be retained only 2 days and a half, but
anyone could dump this data and store it indefinitely - and being p2p, it's
way easier than asking google to give data. What if encryption can be broken
in five years ? The person retaining data could immediately decrypt the whole
of it.

I'm not saying the idea should be drop, but that's something we have to
consider, I think.

